# :: ECS Tuning :: ECS Magnetic Drain Plugs



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Magnetic Drain Plugs from ECS Tuning for your V/W & Audi. ECS MAGNETIC PLUGS have a permanent magnet that is fastened to the plug body. This magnet attracts and holds abrasive ferrous metal particles preventing their circulation through the lubrication or hydraulic system.
These abrasive ferrous metal particles appear in lubricating or hydraulic systems as a result of the following conditions:
- The constant flaking effect of normal wear of moving parts. 
- Particles not removed by flushing operations after boring or machining. 
- Chipping due to sub-surface casting flaws. 
- Minute component breakdown caused by stress usage.
Usually a combination of factors accounts for the presence of these particles that cause excessive wear to vital components unless they are removed. By holding these particles ECS MAGNETIC DRAIN PLUGS prevent excessive wear to the system's components.
*ECS Large Magnetic Oil Drain Plug Kit-(26x1.5)*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ECS Large Magnetic Oil Drain Plug With 10 Copper Sealing Washers-(26x1.5)*


----------

